# القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى والرد على بعض الشبهات المثارة ضده



## apostle.paul (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين*
*الرد علي بعض الشبهات المثاره حول القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي * 
*وبعض تعاليمه*
*





*
*للدكتور هولى بايبل*




*مقدمه عن القديس اغناطيوس*​
*القديس الشهيد أغناطيوس الثيؤفورس الأنطاكي**
(**القديس أغناطيوس المتوشح بالله**)*
*ثيوفوروس **(**باليونانية**: Θεοφόρος **أي حامل الإله**)*
 اسم القديس أغناطيوس في أصله اللاتيني يعني النار والاشتعال. هذه كانت السمة الغالبة عليه أنه كان ممتلئاً من نار الروح القدس ومشتعلاًً بحب الله. لقد عرف الرسل، وتتلمذ على يد القديس يوحنا الحبيب، وأنه في صغره هو الذي أخذه الرب يسوع بين ذراعيه قائلاً: "من قبل ولداً واحداً باسمي فقد قبلني". لُقِّب القديس أغناطيوس بـ "الحامل الإله" و "المتوشح بالله". وقد خلف إيفوديوس على أسقفية مدينة أنطاكية العظمى.


 
*St. Ignatius of Antioch Theophoros **وُلد حوالي عام **30**م، قيل أنه نشأ في سوريا**. **يرى البعض أنه الطفل الذي حمله السيد المسيح مقدمًا إياه مثلاً للتواضع **(**مت **18: 2-4). **إذ رأى الرسل فيه غيرته المتقدة رسموه أسقفًا على إنطاكية، وقد اختلف البعض في شخصية من سامه، فيرى البعض أن الرسول بطرس سام أفوديوس على اليهود المتنصرين والرسول بولس سام أغناطيوس على الأمم المتنصرين**... **وأنه لما تنيح الأول تسلم أغناطيوس رعاية الكنيسة بشطريها**. * 
*على أي الأحوال اتسم بغيرته على خلاص النفوس فكسب الكثير من الأمم للسيد المسيح**. **اتسم بحبه الشديد لشعبه كما يظهر من حديثه مع مستقبليه في أزمير أثناء رحلته إلى روما للاستشهاد، إذ كان يذكر أمام مستقبليه شعبه ويطلب إليهم الصلاة من أجلهم**. **وضعه نظام التسبحة قيل إنه رأي في رؤيا الملائكة تسبح ممجدة الثالوث القدوس، فنقل النظام الذي لاحظه إلى الكنيسة الإنطاكية، حيث انتشر بعد ذلك بين بقية الكنائس**. * 

*لقاؤه مع تراجان**: * 
*إذ سمع عنه تراجان من جهة غيرته على انتشار المسيحية استدعاه، ودخل معه في حوار من جهة **"**يسوع المصلوب**"**، انتهى بإصداره الأمر بأن يقيد أغناطيوس القائل عن نفسه أنه حامل في قلبه المصلوب، ويُقاد إلى روما العظمى، ليقدم هناك طعامًا للوحوش الضارية، إرضاءً للشعب**. **إذ سمع الأسقف بذلك ابتهج جدًا، إذ جاءت الساعة التي طالما ترقبها، وحسب هذا الأمر الإمبراطوري أعظم هدية قدمت إليه، إذ جثا وصرخ مبتهجًا**: "**أشكرك أيها السيد الرب، لأنك وهبتني أن تشرفني بالحب الكامل نحوك، وسمحت لي أن أُقيد بسلاسل حديدية كرسولك بولس**". **ولما صلى هكذا قبّل القيود، متضرعًا إلى الله أن يحفظ الكنيسة، هذه التي ائتمنه الرب عليها ليخدمها حوالي **40 **عامًا**. * 

*إلى روما**: * 
*خرج القديس في حراسة مشددة من عشرة جنود، وقد صاحبه اثنان من كنيسته هما فيلون وأغاتوبوس**. **إذ رأى الجند حب الشعب له والتفافهم حوله عند رحيله تعمدوا الإساءة إليه ومعاملته بكل عنف وقسوة، حتى دعاهم بالفهود بالرغم من لطفه معهم، وما دفعه الشعب لهم كي يترفقوا بأسقفهم**. **وصلوا إلى سميرنا حيث استقبله القديس بوليكربس أسقفها كما جاءت وفود كثيرة من كنائس أفسس وتراليا وماغنيزيا، فاستغل الفرصة وكتب رسائل لهذه الكنائس كما كتب رسالة بعثها إلى روما إذ سمع أن بعض المؤمنين يبذلون كل الجهد لينقذوه من الاستشهاد، جاء فيها**: [ **أخشى من محبتكم أن تسببوا لي ضررًا**... **صلوا ألا يوهب لي إحسان أعظم من أن أقدم لله مادام المذبح لا يزال مُعدًا**... **أطلب إليكم ألا تظهروا لي عطفًا في غير أوانه، بل اسمحوا لي أن أكون طعامًا للوحوش الضارية، التي بواسطتها يوهب لي البلوغ إلى الله**. **إنني خبز الله**. **اتركوني أُطحن بأنياب الوحوش لتصير قبرًا لي**. **ولا تترك شيئًا من جسدي، حتى إذا ما متّ لا أُتعب أحدًا، فعندما لا يعد العالم يرى جسدي أكون بالحق تلميذًا للمسيح **]. * 

*في ترواس**: * 
*أبحر بالسفينة من سميرنا إلى ترواس، ليكتب القديس أيضًا ثلاث رسائل **"**إلى فيلادلفيا، وسميرنا، والقديس بوليكربس**". **من ترواس أبحر إلى نيوبوليس، ثم فيلبي، ثم **Epirus **و **Tyrhene... **وأخيرًا إلى منطقة **Portus **حيث التقى بالإخوة الذين امتزج فرحهم برؤيته بحزنهم لانتقاله**. **قابلهم بكل محبة سائلاً إياهم أن يظهروا المحبة الحقيقية ويتشجعوا**. **جثا على ركبتيه وصلى لكي يوقف الله موجة الاضطهاد عن الكنيسة، وأن يزيد محبة الإخوة لبعضهم البعض**. * 
وقال عبارته الشهيرة: "اتركوني فريسة للوحوش فهي التي توصلني سريعاً إلى الله، أنا قمح الله أطحن تحت أضراس الوحوش لأخبز خبزاً نقياً للمسيح"، فانقضّت الوحوش عليه وافترسته، وبعد ذلك جاء المؤمنون وجمعوا رفاته وعادوا بها إلى أنطاكية حيث أودعت القبر.
ثم جرى نقل الرفاة إلى كاتدرائية أنطاكية. وفي سنة 637 أُخذت رفاة القديس إلى روما وأودعت كنيسة القديس اكليمندوس.  
*كان استشهاد القديس أغناطيوس المتوشح بالله سنة **20/12/107**، وهو تذكار عيده*
*تعيِّد له الكنيسة في **7 **شهر أبيب**. * 


 
*وايضا بعض المعلومات المهمة عنه * 
*من كتابات ابونا تادرس يعقوب * 
*أغناطيوس الثيؤفورس*
*نشأ في سورية**. **أمانيكوفوروس المؤرخ فيذكر عنه أنه كان يهوديا **, **وأنه هو الصبي الصغير الذي حمله السيد المسيح مقدما اياه مثالا للاتضاع اذا يقول الانجيل **" **فدعا يسوع اليه ولدا واقامه في وسطهم وقال الحق اقول لكم ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثلا الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات **" **مت **18: 2-4  . **ولعله لهذا السبب دعي بالثيؤفورس **.**التي يظن البعض انها تعني المحمول بالله **, **وان كان المعنى الأصح لكلمة **" **ثيؤفورس**".**كما يقول الكتاب الأولين هي **" **حامل الله **"**أي حامل السيد المسيح في قلبه **.**فلعله لقب بهذا لفرط حبه لسيده المسيح **.**وقد اطلق عليه ذهبي الفم**"**مسكن الله وخدره**"*


 
*كتب سبع رسائل * 


 *الرسالة     إلى أهل أفسس **Ephesus*
 *الرسالة     إلى أهل ماجنيسية **Magnesia*
 *الرسالة     إلى أهل قيصرية **Trales*
 *الرسالة     إلى أهل روما **Roma*
 *الرسالة     إلى أهل فيلادلفيا **Philadelphia*
 *الرسالة     إلى أهل سميرنة **Smyrna*
 *الرسالة     إلى بوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنة*
 

 
*ويوجد بعض الراسائل الاخري التي هي نسبت اليه ولكن لم يتم التاكد من ذلك فهذه السبع رسائل قال الاباء والباحثين انها رسائله ولكن الباقين اختلفوا عليهم * 
*اهميته لانه من الاباء الاولين * 


 
*والان قبل ان ابدا في عرض ملخص الشبهة والرد عليها احب ان اوضح هدف المشكك هو بالطبع يريد زعزعة الايمان عن طريق مختلف وهو بايحاء الي البسطاء وضعاف النفوس ان اباء الكنيسه الاولي ايمانهم مختلف ولو فشلوا في ذلك يدعوا ان كتبهم محرفه ولو لم يتحقق هدفهم من ذلك يدعوا عدم اتصالهم معا وكان بذلك يفشل مصداقية الانجيل وهم يتجاهلون ان الانجيل لا يعتمد فقط علي الحفظ في الصدور والتواتر فلو ماتوا الحفظه انتهي الكتاب ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعتمد علي الوحي الالهي وعمل الله اولا وانتشاره بلغات و بترجمات مختلفه من القرون الاولي مثل اليوناني من القرن الاول الميلادي والسرياني من القرن الثاني واللاتيني من القرن الثاني والقبطي من القرن الثالث والغوصيه من القرن الرابع والارمنية من القرن الخامس والجوارجينيه من القرن الخامس والاثيوبية من القرن السادس  والنوبية من القرن الثامن والسلافينية من القرن التاسع * 
*هذا بالاضافه الي كتاب الدياتسرون بلغاته المختلفه من القرن الثاني * 
*وعندنا من المخطوطات من القرن الاول والثاني وما بعده بكثره تصل الي قرب **25000 **مخطوطه للعهد الجديد فقط من مختلف العصور * 
*هذا بالاضافه الكثره من اقوال الاباء والمجامع والقوانين واللتروجيات * 
*وتاريخ الاباء هذا ما يريد هذا المشكك ان يتلاعب به كعادة المشككين فقط لهز ايمان البعض * ​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> *القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي IGNATIUS أو حامل الإله كما يلقب نفسه، ( أغناطيوس الثيؤفورس ) *


*وهذا هو الخطا الاول في جملة اخطاء المشكك فهو يدعي ان لقب الثيؤفورس هو لقب نفسه به وهذا غير صحيح فهو لقط اطلق عليه من وقت ما كان صبي صغير واقامه المسيح في الوسط في متي 18 وكما قال المؤرخين ومنهم أمانيكوفوروس وايضا تاكيد ذلك انه اثناء لقاؤه مع ترجان في كتاب انتي نياسين * 
*كان تراجان يتوه عجباً بانتصاراته على السكيثيين Scythians والdacians وكثير من الأمم*
*وبقي عليه أخضاع المسيحيين . فابتدأ باضطهاد عام على المسيحية , وإذ جاء ن روما لمحاربة الأرض أقبل إلي انطاكية حيث سمع عن هذا الأب الجليل وغيرته على أنتشار المسيحية وجذب الكثيرين للإيمان المسيحي , ورفضه عبادة الأوثان كأمر الأنبراطور , كما سمع عنه أنه يشجع الأخرين على رفضهم السجود للأوثان مخالفين بذلك أوامر أوامر الأنبراطور .*
*طلب الأمبراطور مقابلته , ولما التقى به قال له "من أنت إيها الشقي الشرير حتى تعصى أوامري وتحرض الأخرين على ذلك أيضاً فتجعلهم يهلكون ".*
*أجابه الأسقف "لا يكون من يلقب بحامل الله شريراً , لأن الأرواح الشريرة تبتعد عن خدام الله , ولكن إن كنت في نظر الأرواح الشريرة أنني شرير , فذلك لأني عدو لهم , وهذا أوافقك عليه . لأنه طالما معي السيد المسيح ملك السماء فسأبيد كل مكائدهم .*
*-          وماذا تقصد بحامل الله " ثيؤفوروس " ؟*
*-          أن يكون السيد المسيح في قلبه .*
*-          أتظن أننالا نحمل الآلهة هكذا في قلوبنا , هؤلاء الذين يعضدونا في الحروب وينصرونا على أعدائنا.*
*-          ألا ليت شعري كيف يمكن لتلك التماثيل العديمة الحس أن تكون آلهة . فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها , وابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح الذي تجسد وصار إنساناً لكي يخلص البشر الذي سأتمتع بملكوته , فلو كنت تؤمن به لكنت في هذا الماك سعيداً .*
*-          هل تقصد بذاك الذي صلب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي ؟*
*-          نعم إنني أقصد به ذاك الذي حمل خطاياي بكل أنواعها معه على الصليب , والذي أعطى لمن يحملونه في قلوبهم سلطاناً أن يدوسوا تحت أقدامهم كل خداعات وافتراءات الشيطان*
*-          إذن هل تحمل (يسوع ) المصلوب في داخلك ؟*
*-          بالحقيقة هكذا , لأنه مكتوب " سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعب " 2كو16:6 .*
*-          دع الآن هذا الكلام وأفعل ما يسرني ويفيدك . قدم ذبيحة لآلهتي فتظفر مني بالإلتفات ويكون لك عندي مكانة , وأنا أجعلك أعظم أحبار هذه الآلهة .*
*-          زادك الله غنى , تكرم بهذه المنح على من يعتبرونها ويرغبون فيها , فأنا كاهن سيدي يسوع المسيح وله أقدم الذبيحة في كل يوم , وأرغب في أن أقدم حياتي ذبيحة , كما قدم حياته ذبيحة حباً بي .*
*حينئذ أمر الأمبراطور: نحن نأمر بأن أغناطيوس الذي يقول عن نفسه أنه حامل في قلبه المصلوب يقيد ويقاد إلي رومية العظمى , ليقدم هناك طعاماً للوحوش الضارية , إرضاء للشعب. فلما سمع الأسقف بأمر الأمبراطور ابتهج جداً . لأنه قد جاءت الساعة التي طالما ترقبها , وكأن أمر الأمبراطور كان أعظم هدية تقدم له لذلك إذ تقدم الجنود إليه بالقيود , جثا وصرخ مبتهجاً قائلا : * 
*" أشكرك أيها السيدالرب , لأنك وهبتني أن تشرفني بالحب الكامل نحوك , وسمحت لي أن أقيد بسلاسل حديدية كرسولك بولس ".*
*ولما صلى هكذا قبل القيود متضرعاً إلي الله أن يحفظ الكنيسة , مستودعاً إياها بدموع تلك التي إئتمنه الرب عليها حوالي 40 عام.*
*ولما سمع المسيحيون بأمر الأمبراطور جاءو إلي القديس باكين , ملتمسين منه البركة . فلما عاين الجنود حب الشعب لراعيهم شرعوا يهينونه أمامهم ويعاملونه بقسوة شديدة ليثيروا الشعب فيدفعون لهم رشوة لينقذوا راعيهم من قسوتهم .*
*فاستغل المشكك كلمة تراجان الشرير وقلد المشكك كلمة ترجان بانه (نحن نأمر بأن أغناطيوس الذي يقول عن نفسه أنه حامل في قلبه المصلوب ) فهذه كلمة ترجان وليس كلام القديس اغناطيوس نفسه ولكن كما قدمت سابقا هذا اللقب حصل عليه من الاباء ومنهم بطرس الرسول وبولس الرسول انفسهم 
*


> *هو من أكثر الآباء الذين اختلف الدارسون حول شخصيته وكتاباته، وقد أثارت الكتابات المنسوبة إليه جدلا بين العلماء، وذلك بسبب التحريف الذي طال هذه الكتابات بالإضافة إلي العدد الكبير من الرسائل المنحولة والمنسوبة إليه، ولكن هل حقا أغناطيوس  كتب جميع الرسائل المنسوبة إليه أم كتب بعضها؟ إن كان قد كتب بعضها، هل نجت الرسائل التي كتبها من أيد المحرفين؟*
> *الرسائل المنسوبة إلى أغناطيوس 15 وهي*
> 
> *رسالة أغناطيوس إلى مريم العذراء
> ...


*وهذا هو الخطا الثاني * 
*فالرسائل السبعه التي قدمتها سابقا وهم * 
*1- رسالة إلي أهل أفسس .*
* 2- رسالة إلي أهل مغنزيا .*
* 3- رسالة ألي أهل تراليا .*
* 4- رسالة إلي أهل روما .*
* 5- رسالة إلي أهل فلادلفيا .*
* 6- رسالة إلي أهل أزمير .*
* 7- رسالة إلي أهل الشهيد بوليكاربوس .*
*عليهم اجماع من الاباء الاولين وايضا من علماء الابائيات ولكن المشكك لم يقدم ادله فهو يسترسل في كلام غير دقيق ولم اجد مصدر كلامه * 
*ولكن باقي الرسائل التي تعتبر منسوبه اليه وغير دقيقه او لكي اكون اكثر دقه الكثيرين يعتبرونها مزيفه ولهذا لن استشهد بهم في كلامي وساعتبرها مثل الاناجيل الابوكريفيه التي نسبت زورا الي التلاميذ * 
*وهذه الرسائل تدرس كفكر تاريخي فقط * 
*1- رسالة إلي السيدة العذراء .*
* 3,2- رسالتان إلي الرسول يوحنا .*
* 4- رسالة إلي مريم الكاسوبيلية .*
* 5- رسالة إلي أهل تراسيا .*
* 6- رسالة إلي أهل أنطاكية .*
* 7- رسالة إلي هيرو وهو شماس أنطاكي .*
* 8- رسالة إلي أهل فيلبي .*
*فما يتكلم فيه المشكك ليس بامر مهم للدارسين ولكن هو يريد ان يوحي للبسطاء بان رسائله مزوره * 
*فكما قلت ان السبع رسائل ليس عليهم خلاف من اباء الكنيسه الاولين والمعاصرين من المعترف بهم اما الباقي فالكثيرين يرفضونهم ولا يستشهد بهم * 
*فاسلوبه مرفوض والتكلم عن الثمان رسالات المرفوضين ايضا مرفوض * 
*اما عن الصيغه الاقصر السرياني*
*القديس اغناطيوس لم يكتب رسائله بالسرياني وهذه الرسائل السرياني الثلاث ما هم الا ترجمات فلا يستحق ان يستشهد بهم احدهم ويقول هم صيغه من ثلاث صيغ هم ليسوا صيغه ولكنهم فقط ترجمه لبعض كتابات القديس اغناطيوس اما رسائله السبعه فهم الصحاح * 



> *المشكلة العويصة في رسائل أغناطيوس هي وجودها في ثلاثة صيغ – الصيغة الموسعة، الصيغة القصيرة والأقصر، الأخيرة مكتوبة باللغة السريانية وهي ثلاثة رسائل فقط، وهي الرسالة إلي كنيسة روما وأخري إلي كنيسة أقسس والثالثة إلي القديس بوليكاربوس، وهذه الرسائل كان قد نشرها العالم كوروتون عام **1845 **وهو المؤيد الرئيسي لصحة هذه الرسائل الثلاثة*
> *الصيغة القصيرة أو المتوسطة كما يسميها البعض فتحتوي هذه المجموعة علي سبع رسائل وهي السبع الأخيرة في القائمة الأعلى وقد ذكرها المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري كما ذكرها القديس جيروم في مشاهير الرجال، وابرز المدافعين عن صحة الرسائل السبع العالم لايت فوت، بينا ترفض الكنائس البروتستانتية جميع رسائل أغناطيوس بكل صيغها*


*وهذا غير دقيق فلا توجد ثلاث صيغ كما قال هم سبعه فعلا كتبهم القديس اغناطيوس وثمانيه ينسبوا اليه ولكن هذا مرفوض من كثيرين ومن السبعه الصحيحين ثلاثه منهم ترجموا الي السرياني * 
*ويكفيني ما استشهد به المشكك ان يوسابيوس القيصري **( 263 **الي **339 **م **) **والقديس جيروم **( 347 **الي **420 **م **) **وغيرهم الكثيرين ايضا * 
*اما عن النص القصير والطويل اليوناني فالاصلي هو القصير والمطول شرح له * 
*أشار أريثموس ويوسابيوس القيصري وبوليكربس إلي الرسائل السبع الحقيقية غير أنه وجد نصان يونانيان أحدهما مطول والأخر مختصر وقد أتفق معظم العلماء على أعتبار النص القصير هو النص الأصلي**, **وأما المطول فجاء شارحاً للأصل **, **وليس القصير أختصاراً للمطول **.*
*وقد قال لاردنر **Lardner**في كتابه * 
*Credibility Of The Gospel History. **(1743) "**لقد قارنت بدقة بين النصين وأقتنعت تماماً بعد هذه المقارنة **, **بأن النص المطول هو تذييل وشرح للنص المختصر **, **وليس النص القصير إختصار للنص المطول ولا مختزل عنه**... **أما كون النص المختصر ذاته أصلاً كما كتبه أغناطيوس أسقف أنطاكية **, **فهذه مسألة كانت محلاً لنزاع كثير وكتبت فيها أقلام أقدر النقاد**.**ومهما يكن من التأكيد الذي يبديه الطرف الأخر **, **فمن جانبي ينبغي علي أن أعترف بأنني وجدت هذا الأمر من أعسر الأمور**" .*
*وهكذا كان رأي كل من جورتن **Gorton** ( 1751 ) **وموسهيم **Mosheim** ( 1755 ) , **وجريسباخ **Griesbach **( 1768) **وروسنملر **Rosenmiller** ( 1795) **ونيندر **Neander** (1826) **وأخرين غيرهم **.*
*إلي عهد قريب كان الرأي السائد بأن النص القصير هو الأصل لرسائل أغناطيوس بلا مراء**. **غير أن المشكلة ظهرت من جديد بناء على إكتشاف ثلاثة من هذه الرسائل مكتوبة بالغة السريانية ضمن الكتب المحفوظة التي أخذت من دير السيدة العذراء مريم ديبارا **St.Mary Deipara**بصحراء نتريا بمصر**, **وذلك أن الأرشيدياكون تاطام **Tattam**الذي زار الدير عام **1842,1839,1838**م قد تمكن من الحصول على عدد كبير من الخطوطات القديمة لحساب الحكومة الأنجليزية **, **وقد أودعت المخطوطات بالمتحف البريطاني **, **وفحصها الدكتور كورتون **Cureton**الذي كان موكلا بالقسم السرياني في المتحف فوجد **:- * 
*1-    **مخطوطة بها رسالة أغناطيوس إلي بوليكربس **, **وقد أثبت أنها ترجع إلي النصف الأول من القرن السادس أي قبل عام **550 **م **.*
*2-    **مخطوطة أخرى ارجع كتاباتها إلي القرن السابع أو الثامن وتحتوي على ثلاثة من رسائل القديس أغناطيوس هي **:**رسالته إلي بوليكاربوس **, **رسالته إلي روما **, **ورسالته إلي أفسس **.*
*3-    **مخطوطة ثالثة بلا تاريخ **, **أرجعها كورثون إلي وقت **"**طلب موسى النسيبي **Moses Of Nisibius**سنة **931**م بجمع الكتب **" **وقد كتب قبل ذلك التاريخ بثلاث قرون أو أربعة تقريباً **.*
*وقد وجد أن عبارات كثيرة من هذه المخطوطات متآكلة تماماً **.*
*وبناء على هذا الأكتشاف نشر كورتون سنة **1845**م مؤلفاً عنوانه **"**النص السرياني القديم لرسائل القديس إلي القديس بوليكربس وإلي أهل أفسس وأهل روم**...**إلخ**" **برهن فيه على أن هذه النصوص هي أضبط النصوص وأدقها**.  **وقد أيد بعض العلماء ذلك مثل المرحوم بنسين **Chev.Bunsen**والبعض عارضها مثل دكتور هيفيل **Hefele** .**ولازال هناك من يفاضل بين النص المختصر اليوناني والنص السرياني **, **إذ ينظر البعض إلي النص السرياني كمختصر للنص اليوناني المختصر**. **وقد أثبت **Lighifoot**وغيره من العلماء أن النص السرياني هو في الواقع ترجمة قديمة للنص اليوناني المختصر **.*
*وكان يجدر بنا أن نورد النص المطول والمختصر والسرياني**...**لكنه لا حاجة للتكرار **, **فالنص المطول هو شرح للمختصر وليس الأصل **, **والأصل السرياني يقترب جداً من اليوناني المختصر وبه كثير من الفقرات مفقودة**... **لذلك إكتفيت بذكر النص المختصر **.*


 
*اما عن رفض الكنيسه البروتسانتيه لهم فهذا غير دقيق  فالكنيسه البروتستنتيه هي عدد كنائس بعضها ترفض تقريبا غالبية اقوال الاباء وبعضهم يقبل ما هو قبل مجمع نيقيه ولكن الكنائس التقليديه وهي الارثوزكسيه والكاثوليكيه الاثنين يقبلوا الرسائل السبعه من القرون الاولي * 
*فاشارته الي البروستانتية بشكل غير دقيق وعدم الاشاره الي باقي الكنائس التقليديه هو عدم امانه من المشكك *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> *تعاليم أغناطيوس*
> 
> *إذا ألقينا نظرة علي رسائل أغناطيوس الثلاثة السريانية وهي الأقل تحريفا نجد أنه صرح بألوهية المسيح مرة واحدة ، وأشار إلي التجسد مرة أيضا دون ان يسمي المتجسد غير أنه أضاف إليه صفات الله، والغريب أن العبارتين وردتا في نهاية حديثه، مرة في نهاية الفصل الثالث ومرة في نهاية الكتاب
> يقول أغناطيوس في نهاية رسالته إلى كنيسة روما
> كونوا أقوياء بكمال في صبر يسوع المسيح إلهنا ( الفصل 9 ) ولكن هذه العبارة لم ترد في الصيغة المتوسطة*


*اولا نلاحظ ان المشكك ادعي ان الترجمه السريانيه لبعض كلامه هي الصحيحه وترك باقي الرسائل السبعه الصحيحه وبهذا يدعي انه لم يتكلم عن الوهية المسيح الا مره واحده ورغم مره واحده فهي تكفي * 
*ولكن لتاكيد عدم امانته انقل بعض اقواله * 
*وفيما يلى أهم ما تأثر به وأخذه عن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا**:*
*"**يسوع المسيح الكائن قبل الأجيال مع الآب والذى ظهر فى آخر الأجيال **(51)".*
*"**يسوع المسيح الذى خرج من الآب الواحد وهو معه وذهب إليه **(52)".*
*"**يسوع المسيح ابنه **(**الآب**) **الوحيد **(53)".*
*كما أخذ منه اللقب الذى لقب به السيد إبليس **"**رئيس هذا العالم **(54)" **وتعبير **"**ماء حى **(55)". **كما أن قوله **"**الروح الآتى من الله**: **لأنه يعرف من أين يأتى وإلى أين يذهب**" **يعكس حديث السيد المسيح مع نيقوديموس عن الروح والريح **(56).*
*وشهد لكل رسائل القديس بولس من جهة وحيها ووجودها كلها فى كنيسة أفسس**: "**وقد اشتركتم فى الأسرار مع القديس بولس الطاهر الشهيد المستحق كل بركة … الذى يذكركم فى كل رسائله بالمسيح يسوع **(57)".*
*ومن أهم ما قاله عن الإنجيل**:*
*"**سمعت من يقول إذا لم أجد ذلك عند الأقدمين لا أؤمن بالإنجيل**.  **وعندما أقول لهم**: **أن ذلك مكتوب، يجيبوننى**: **هذا هم الموضوع، الوثائق بالنسبة لى هى يسوع المسيح، الوثائق هى صليبه وموته وقيامته والإيمان الذى من عنده **(58)".*
*"**لكن الإنجيل يمتلك كل شئ فائق **(**فوق التدبير السابق**) **يعنى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح وآلامه وقيامته**. **لأن الأنبياء المحبوبين أعلنوه ولكن الإنجيل هو كمال الخلود **(59)".*
*ويعلق العلامة وستكوت على الفقرة الأولى بقوله **"**يسوع المسيح هو جوهر كل السجلات، وسجلاتى المقدسة **(**المنيعة**) **هى صليبه وموته وقيامته والإيمان به **(60)".*
*وايضا * 
*من رسالته الي افسس الاعداد الموجوده في السرياني واليوناني * 
*The Epistle of Ignatius to the Ephesians Shorter and Longer Versions*
*وفي تحيته في بداية الرسالة * 
*Ignatius, who is also called Theophorus, to the Church which is at Ephesus, in Asia, deservedly most happy, being blessed in the greatness and fulness of  God the Father, and predestinated before the beginning    [485] of time, that it should be always for an enduring and unchangeable glory, being united [486] and elected through the true passion by the will of the Father, and **Jesus Christ our God**: Abundant happiness through Jesus Christ, and His undefiled grace.*
*ويقول يسوع المسيح الهنا * 
*فهل نحتاج شهاده اقوي من هذه التحيه التي يقول فيها يسوع المسيح الهنا ؟*
*ويكمل بلقب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا * 
*وايضا يقول انه يصلي ليسوع المسيح * 
*I pray you by Jesus Christ to love*
*ويتكلم عن مجد المسيح * 
*ويقول ايضا * 
*Be on your guard, therefore, against such persons. And this will be the  case with you if you are not puffed up, and continue in intimate union  with [766] **Jesus Christ our God* 
*ويكرر*
*Ignatius, who is also called Theophorus, to the Church*
*obtained mercy, through the majesty of the Most High Father, and Jesus Christ, His only-begotten Son; the Church which is beloved and  enlightened by the will of Him that willeth all things which are  **according to the love of Jesus Christ our God**, * 
*ويكمل * 
*to every one of His  commandments; who are filled inseparably with the grace of God, and are  purified from every strange taint, [I wish] abundance of happiness  unblameably, **in Jesus Christ our God**.*
*وفي فصل **10 **من رسالته الي ازمير * 
*Acknowledgment of their kindness.*
*Ye have done well in receiving Philo and Rheus Agathopus as servants  [1040] **of Christ our God**, who have followed me for the sake of God*
*وايضا * 
*and is perfected and chosen    in the purpose of truth by the will of the Father of **Jesus Christ our God**; to her who is worthy of happiness*
*فهل بعد كل هذا ياتي احدهم ويقول القديس اغناطيوس لم يتكلم علي لاهوت المسيح بلقب الله الا مره ؟ * 
*ولن اتكلم علي كم الاعداد التي قال فيها القديس اغناطيوس عن يسوع المسيح لقب الرب الذي هو لقب الوهيته * 
*وايضا لن اتكلم عن الكم الضخم من الجمل التي اشار الي قوة ولاهوت المسيح الاخري بدون استخدام كلمة الله * 


> *ولهذه الرسائل أهمية كبرى في دراسة العقائد المسيحية وتطور المؤسسة الكنسية، فمن الناحية اللاهوتية أغناطيوس هو أول من وصف يسوع بالألوهوية*


*هذا كذب شديد جدا فالكتاب المقدس بعهديه قديم وجديد شهد للاهوت السيد المسيح قبل اغناطيوس * 
*وايضا من الاباء بالاضافه الي التلاميذ والسبعين رسول * 
*وايضا من الاباء*
*القديس اكليمندوس الروماني * 
*والقديس ماتيس * 
*والقديس بوليكاربوس * 
*والشهيد يستينوس * 
*وغيرهم الكثير 
*


> *أغناطيوس هو أول من استخدم تعبير الكنيسة الكاثوليكية*


*تعبير كاثوليكية هو تعبير اي جامعه * 
*وتعبير الكنيسه ذكر **74 **مره في العهد الجديد وكلمة كل الكنيسه تكرر عدة مرات * 
*فكلمة جامعه تعبير جميل وهو لم يفرضه علي احد ولكنه لانه تعبير جميل استخدم فيما بعد *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويكمل المشكك في الكثير من الاسترسال المصحوب بالكذب ويقول
*


> *بحسب التقليد المسيحي، يوحنا التلميذ آخر تلميذ يرحل عن هذه الدنيا، وثمة تقليد متأخر يجعل أغناطيوس وبوليكاربوس تلميذين ليوحنا، فهل هذا أمر محتمل؟* *الموسوعة الكاثوليكية تقول أنه وارد جدا، ولكن الأدلة الداخلية تجعل تلمذة أغناطيوس علي يد يوحنا مستحيلة*
> *أولا هو شخصيا لم يذكر ذلك، ولم يشر إلى يوحنا من بعيد أو من قريب*


*فهل هذا صحيح ؟*
*كلام القديس اغناطيس يثبت كذب المشكك فهو يقتبس من انجيل يوحنا الحبيب كما اشرت سابقا وازيد * 
*من فصل * 
*Exhortations to unity.*
*"I do always those things that please Him." [513]*
*وهذا من انجيل يوحنا **8: 29 * 
*وايضا * 


 
*"Grant unto them, Holy Father, that as I and Thou are one, they  also may be one in us." [517]*
*وهذا من انجيل يوحنا **17: 11-12*


 
*وايضا * 
*Beware of false teachers. "the Word  was made flesh." [538]*
*وهذا من يوحنا **1: 14*


 
*وايضا * 
*Ye have given no heed to false teachers.*
*"the word  which ye hear is not Mine, but the Father's, who sent Me." [545]*
*من يوحنا **14: 24*


 
*وايضا * 
*"He shall not speak of Himself, but  whatsoever things He shall hear from Me." [546]*
*من يوحنا **16: 13*
*وايضا * 
*And He says of Himself  to the Father, "I have," says He, "glorified Thee  upon the earth; I  have finished the work which, Thou gavest Me; I have manifested Thy  name to men." [547]*
*من يوحنا **17: 4-6*
*كل هذا فقط في رسالته الي افسس * 
*وغيرها اقتباسات كثيره جدا * 
*وهذا ايضا يثبت عدم امانة المشكك * 


 
*والحقيقه لدي الكثير جدا اثبت فيه كذب المشكك وعدم امانته في تقريبا كل كلمه يقدمها لكني اجد ان الوقت اثمن من ان اضيعه في الرد علي هذه المهاترات واكتفي بالامثله التي قدمتها تثبت التدليس والنيه الشريره ومعروف من هم اتباع الشيطان لانه كذاب وابو الكذب *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*وفي النهايه اقدم بعض التعاليم الجميله للقديس اغناطيوس *​ *أهم الحقائق الإيمانية و الأخلاق المسيحية * 
*المسيــــــــــــح أحد الأقانيم الثلاثة * 
*ردد أغناطيوس الأنطاكى ذكر الثالوث الأقدس " الآب ، الأبن ، الروح القدس " كثيراً ، و أن كان لم ترد فى رسائله كلمة " أقنوم " .*
*كما تحدث عن المسيح كإله ، أختبر عمله فى حياته كمخلص له من خطاياه وعامل فىالخدمة التى سلمه أياها .*
*تجسده الحقيقي*
*المعجزات التى في هذا العصر يحاول المؤمنون أن يثبتوا لاهوت المسيح لمنكرى لاهوته ، فجاعة شهود يهوه التى تدعى المسيحية تنكر لاهوت المسيح . وغير المسيحين لا يقنعوا بلاهوته 000هذه الروح يختلف عن روح العصور الأولى . ففي الجيل الأول رأى المؤمنون أو سمعوا عن ملايين تمت على يدى ، وعن أقامته للموتى وسلطانه على البحر والبر والشياطين والأسماك والخنازير ... وشخصيته الفريدة التى شهد عنها ألد أعدائه .. كل هذا بجانب عمل رسالة الى سميرنا * 
*لأنه أن كانت هذه الألآم وقعت على ربنا من الظاهر ، فأنا أيضاً أكون مقيداً بحسب الظاهر ( و ليس حقيقة ) .*
*و لماذا أدفع نفسي الى الموت ، الي النار ، الي السيف ، الي الوحوش الضارية الروح القدس فى حياة التلاميذ الضعفاء الذين صاروا قادة لهم صفات جديدة وقوة غريبة 000هذا كله مع عوامل أخرى سنذكرها فى حياة بوليكربس دعى البعض أن ينكر ناسوت المسيح .*
*ما أسهل على هؤلاء الرجال أن يؤمنوا بلاهوت السيد المسيح ، لكن ما أصعب ان يتصوروا هذا الأله متجسداً !! لهذا ظهرت بدعة تنادى بأن السيد المسيح أخذ جسداً خيالياً ، وأنه تظاهر بالموت والدفن و القيامة.*
*صموا آذانكم عن كل من يكلمكم بخلاف الحقيقة عن يسوع المسيح الذى هو من نسل داود ومن أحشاء مريم أيضاً . الذى ولد حقاً وأكل وشرب . انه بالحقيقة إضطهد فى عهد بيلاطس البنطى ، الذى بالحق صلب ومات أمام السمائين والأرضيين ومن هم تحت الأرض .أنه حقاً قام من الموت . لقد أقامه الآب والذى سيقيمنا نحن أيضاً فيه بالمسيح يسوع 00*
*ولكن أذا كان حقاً ما يقوله بعض البعيدين عن الله أي غير المؤمنين بأن المسيح بدا كما لو صار إنساناً ، فلأي سبب أذن أنا موثق بهذه القيود ؟!ولماذا أشتهى أن أطرح للوحوش الضارية ؟! هل أموت أنا عبثاً وأكون منافقاً ومزوراً ضد صليب المسيح ؟! * 
*

* 
*وايضا*
*

* 
*تحريض على الوحدة والخضوع للأسقف:*
*    "يليق بكم، إذاً، أن تسلكوا باتفاق مع فكر أسقفكم. انكم معه لمتفقون. أما لفيف كهنتكم الذائع الصيت، والجدير بالله، فهو عن انسجام مع الأسقف، ، ، انسجام الأوتار والقيثارة. وهكذا، باتفاق الشعور، وتناغم المحبة، تُنشدون يسوع المسيح. أقيموا على  النمط جوقاً يستطيع، بايقاع الاتفاق، أن يرنم لحق الله، في الوحدة وينشد بصوت واحد، في يسوع المسيح، نشيداً للآب الذي يصغي اليكم ويعرفكم، من الأعمال الصالحة، أعضاء جسد ابنه الوحيد، يجدر بكم اذاً، أن تتعاونوا في الوحدة، فتكون لكم شركة في الله وتدوم شركتكم (من الرسالة إلى كنيسة أفسس).
احترام الأسقف:*
*    "لا تستهينوا بحداثة أسقفكم، بل أدّوا له كل شعائر الاحترام تهيُّباً لسلطان الله. واني لعالم أن كهنتكم القديسين ما استهانوا به لحداثة سنه البادية عليه، بل كأناس واعين في الله أظهروا له الخضوع، ليس له، بل لأبي يسوع المسيح، أسقف الجميع. يليق بنا أن نطيع بدون مراءاة، احتراماً لمن أحبَّنا. لأن الإساءة لا تتناول شخص الأسقف الذي يُرى، بل الذي لا يُرى.....:.*
*حنطة الله:*
*    "أنا أكتب إلى جميع الكنائس وأخبرها أنني ذاهب بملء رضاي إلى الموت، حباً لله، راجياً ألا تقفوا عائقاً في سبيلي. أستحلفكم ألا يكون لي عندكم عطف في غير موضعه. دعوني فريسة الضواري، فيها أصل إلى الله. أنا حنطة الله، أطحن تحت أنيابها،لأصيح خبزاً نقياً للمسيح. لاطفوا، بالأحرى، هذه الوحوش الضارية لتكون ضريحي، ولا تترك شيئاً من جسدي، لئلا أثقِّل على أحد في رقادي. الأخير. حينئذ أصبح حقاً تلميذ المسيح، عندما يتوارى جسدي عن مرأى هذا العالم. ابتهلوا إلى المسيح حتى أغدوا، بفضل الوحوش الضارية، ضحية إلهي". (من الرسالة إلى الرومانين).*
*الهرب من البدع:*
*    "يا أبناء النور الحقيقي،اهربوا من الانقسامات والتعاليم الفاسدة. اتبعوا راعيكم كالخراف، أنى كان. لأن من الذئاب من يظهرون بمظهر جدير بالثقة ليمكنهم أن يقتصوا، بلذات سيئة، من يسارعون الله. لا يكن لهؤلاء مكان في وحدتكم. احترزوا من هذه النباتات السامة التي لا يعتني بها يسوع المسيح، لأنها ليست من زرع الآب".*
*الوحدة في الأفخارستيا:*
*    "هذا لا يعني أنني وجدت بينكم انقساماً، بل تنقية بحيث يبقى من هم لله ويسوع المسيح، ملازمين الأسقف. أما التائبون، العائدون إلى وحدة الكنيسة، فهم أيضاً لله، وأحياء بالمسيح بيسوع. يا أخوتي، لا تضلُّوا، ان من يتبع مثيري الشقاق، لا يرث ملكوت الله... لا تشتركوا إلاَّ في افخارستيا واحدة. فانه ليس لربنا سوى جسد واحد وكأس واحدة توحدِّنا بدمه، ومذبح واحد، وأسقف واحد، مع لفيف الشمامسة، رفاقي في الخدمة. وهكذا تُتممون، في كل شيء، ارادة الله. (من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلادلفيا)*
*توجيهات رعوية:*
*    "أحرّضك بالنعمة المتوشح أنت بها، أن تحثَّ خطاك، وتحُضَّ، بدورك، جميع الأخوة على عمل الخلاص. برِّر كرامتك الأسقفية بحرص تام على الأمور الزمنية والروحية. أبذُل جهدك في سبيل الاتحاد، انه الخير الأفضل، على الاطلاق. ساعد الجميع كما يساعدك الرب. احتملهم بمحبة، كما أنت صانع. صلِّ بلا انقطاع، والتمس من الله أن يزيدك حكمة، مع الأيام. اسهر بروح لا يعرف الراحة. تكلم إلى كل بمفرده، على مثال الله. احمل ضعف الضعفاء، كبطل كامل. حيثما يكثر التعب يكثر الثواب. لا فضل لك إذا أحببت الصالحين. عليك أن تداوي بالوداعة من استشرت فيهم العدوى. لكل جرح مرهم خاص. ضمِّد النوبات الحادة بلفائف طرية. كن حكيماً كالحية، ووديعاً كالحمامة..... (من الرسالة إلى القديس بوليكربوس
الهوامش
*


كتاب سير القديسين والشهداء في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
كتاب اباء الكنيسه الكاثوليكية
قاموس اباء الكنيسه  
موقع سانت تكلا  
كتاب ابونا تادرس يعقوب عن الشهيدان اغناطيوس وبوليكربس
كتاب الانجيل متي كتب وكيف وصل الينا لابونا عبد المسيح بسيط  
كتا انتي نايسين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*



اما عن  رفض الكنيسه البروتسانتيه لهم فهذا غير دقيق  فالكنيسه البروتستنتيه هي عدد  كنائس بعضها ترفض تقريبا غالبية اقوال الاباء وبعضهم يقبل ما هو قبل مجمع  نيقيه ولكن الكنائس التقليديه وهي الارثوزكسيه والكاثوليكيه الاثنين يقبلوا  الرسائل السبعه من القرون الاولي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> فاشارته الي البروستانتية بشكل غير دقيق وعدم الاشاره الي باقي الكنائس التقليديه هو عدم امانه من المشكك *


*

سلام و نعمه من رب المجد

كلام المشكك غير دقيق في الحديث عن الكنيسه البروتستانتيه بكللللللل فروعها انها ترفض اقوال الاباء او لا تثبتها تاريخيا

لان اقوال الاباء الصحيحه المثبوته لهم في علم الابائيات تدرس في كليات الاهوت لدي البروتستانت و تؤخذ في الاعتبار انها مصدر اساسي لدراسه الاهوت و العقيده بعد الكتاب المقدس بالطبع

 لكنها لا تعامل معامله الكتاب المقدس بالطبع

و حتي الكاثوليك و الارثوذوكس يا اخي هل وضع فيهم احد رسائل القديس اغناطيوس في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟

الجواب لا 

كذلك البروتستانت لا يضعوها و لكنها تدرس كسند تاريخي علي صحه العقيده المسيحيه و فكرها في ما قبل نيقيه وو تدرس في كليات الاهوت فهي اقوال اباء المسيحيه الاولي اولا و اخيرا و ليست من اقوال الكتاب المقدس الذي ختم بسفر الرؤيه و قول الملاك الا يختم اقوال هذه النبوه و من هو بار فليتبرر بعد و من هو نجس فليتنجس بعد

ناقص الاخ المشكك يقول انهم بيرفضوا مجمع نيقيه و بيرفضوا القديس اثناسيوس بالمره ههههههههههههههه

البروتستانت مش شماعه تعلقوا عليها ان المسيحيه متناقضه يا مسلمون قبل ان تقولوا حاجه ادرسوها احسن حد يطلع فاهم في الحاجه و يكسفكم كالعاده ناقص تقولوا دول بيؤمنوا بكتاب مقدس فيه نصوص مختلفه هههههههههه او بيؤمنوا برابوع مش ثالوث؟؟؟؟؟

مش كدا ولا ايه

شكرا اخي شمس الحق علي لموضوع يسوع يباركك

سلامه اترك لك
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يااختى العزيزة هدف موضوعه الفاشل واضح هو عايز يوهم القارئ المسلم الساذج ان الايمان المسيحى غير متواتر وان شهد تطور لم يكن الاباء الاولين يؤمنون بيه
ادى القديس اغناطيوس من كنيسة الاباء الذى تتلمد على يد الرسل انفسهم يؤمن بما نؤمن به نحن اليوم بعد 2000 سنة
يؤمن بان يسوع هو الكلمة الذى خرج من عند الاب الواحد معه فى الجوهر وهو الله الذى تالم وصلب وقام من بين الاموات وخلصنا من سلطان الخطية ويؤمن ايضا بالكنيسة الجامعة واستشهد استشهادات واضحة من اسفار العهد الجديد جميعها
وايضا القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب
فايماننا المقدس الذى تسلمناه من الرسل هو من نؤمن بيه اليوم 
راجل فاشل فى كل مواضيعه 
*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بحث رائع ميرسي الك حبيبي...


----------



## احبك يا قوتى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بحث رائع قوى عن قديس عظيم شهيد واسقف له مكانة  عالية فى تاريخ الكنيسة


----------



## Desert Rose (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بحث رائع وقوى جدا بصراحة اخويا شمس الحق انت من الناس الى بستفيد منها جدا بس لوسمحت قولى بتجيب الابحاث ديه منين ؟
بالنسبة للبروتوستانت مين قال مش بيصدقوا اقوال الاباء زى ماقالت اختى تروث بيدرسوها فى كليات الاهوت بس مش بيحطوها بنفس درجة الكتاب المقدس طبعا وده حال كل الطوائف ايضا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## The Antiochian (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*صلواته وشفاعته مع أنطاكية وسائر المشرق ، لتبقى مسيحية سلامية مستقيمة في الحق الذي بيسوع المسيح .*

*دائما ً يتكرر الغلط ذاته بمعاملة البروتستانت على أنهم واحد .*
*وفي الحقيقة هناك فرق كبير بين لوثر (مؤسس البروتستانتية) الذي يؤمن بـ 4 مجامع (هذا ما يؤكده اللاهوتي العظيم اسبيرو جبور) ويؤمن بدستور الإيمان المسيحي ، وبين من تفرعوا كثيرا ً محتجين على كل صحيح أو خطأ .*

*الكنائس الرسولية ، والكنائس التي ابتدأت البروتستانتية جوهر إيمانها متشابه جدا ً .*

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً أخي الحبيب شمس الحق على البحث الرائع ، ما اقشعر له بدني كان :*
*دعوني فريسة الضواري، فيها أصل إلى الله. أنا حنطة الله، أطحن تحت أنيابها،لأصير خبزاً نقياً للمسيح.*


*أنطاكي ... وبكل فخر .*


----------

